
Show HN: Korabo – splitting proceeds has never been easier - surfertas
https://www.korabo.io
======
surfertas
Hi, thanks for stopping by.

At the moment, unfortunately, the app is directed towards those with a US bank
account and will require a Stripe account.

Thanks a lot.

